# Pulling a shot - Help?!



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Im new to all this, just got myself a Silvia V3 and a Mazzer Grinder kindly off Coffeechap.

Coffeechap gave me a really detailed lesson on how to use the Silvia but i cant make coffee like he did!!

My problem is that the shots seem to be to watery and i dont get a good crema on the top. Im using a double basket, 16g of coffee in there and timed the extraction to 27 sec. Its filling up 2 espresso cups right to the top when it gets to 27secs and they are so bitter!! The grind seems to be pretty fine too.

Any ideas what im doing wrong?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

What coffee beans are you using. Are they fresh

?


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hasbean Jailbreak, theyre not fresh fresh, brought a week ago, any info on how old/new to use the beans too would be a great help.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

If your machines hot, are you purging the steam off?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Matt. With 16grm you should be pulling no more than 25grm output which is 1 fl oz which is half to three quarters of one espresso cup. You need to tighten up your grind and/or tamp with more pressure. Keep to the 27 sec time parameter and you'll get there.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

For a 16g dose of coffee you want roughly 25.6g of output - 16 * 1.6 brew ratio = 25.6 and taking 27 seconds to pour.

Either the coffee is not ground fine enough, or you are not correctly preparing the basket with a consistent, level tamp.

When you put the tamper in the basket make sure that it goes in level - run your fingers around the outside to make sure it's level and then a gentle pressure to pack the coffee in... once you have consistent prep you can start to change the grind settings...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Just pay coffeechap to be your personal barista! Try grinding a little finer and tamping a little more but don't overtamp. I know you're weighing the grinds but you could put a little more, but if your coffee is bitter, it is usually over-extracted, the water is too hot and the grind is not right.

So, the next shot, grind just a little finer. Warm the Silvia up sufficiently anf flush the machine before you pull the shot. Trial and error will get you there. Remember that Coffeechap has had a lot of experience in these things.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

You beat me to it!


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Guys, all great help!

When the light comes on, im waiting 30secs, then purging off the steam/water then going for a shot.

I think my tamps ok, ill try going finer on the grinder. I remember Coffeechaps shots being really gloopy and thick, mine are watery and horrible!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grind finer + focus on even distribution!


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Grind finer + focus on even distribution!


What do you mean by focusing on an even distribution? Sorry im new to all this!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think thats your issue. You have some research and practising to do.

Distribution = uniform density of coffee in the basket BEFORE tamping


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

For sure im still learning, and its so much help being able to ask you guys.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

If it's any help Matt - I had owned an espresso machine of some sort for the past 25 years and thought my coffee was okay until I stumbled upon this site! I then realised that I knew nothing and I'm only marginally better now. Once you get it right, you'll develop 'good habits' that take account for the idiosyncracies of your gear - but you'll also get some bad habits too! Just enjoy the learning process until you can enjoy the coffee!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't panic matt, the only issue here is the fineness of the grind as from your description you are getting two whole double shots from your extraction, so the shot is totally under extracted, keep your tamp the same, as when you pulled a shot at mine it was spot on, grind two notches finer and try again. You will find the zone soon enough


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Don't panic matt, the only issue here is the fineness of the grind as from your description you are getting two whole double shots from your extraction, so the shot is totally under extracted, keep your tamp the same, as when you pulled a shot at mine it was spot on, grind two notches finer and try again. You will find the zone soon enough


Thats good to know! Ill go finer and see how it comes out!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Matt

My temp surf routine on the Silvia to get a repeatable temperature.....

1. Without your pf in press your brew switch and fill your cup with hot water to pre heat your cup....DO THIS UNTIL THE ORANGE LIGHT COMES ON.

2. Wait until the orange light goes out then start your timer for 30 second to allow to cool. Whilst you wait lock in your pf and pour the water from your pre-heated cup.

3. After the 30 second pull your shot 

As others have said - weigh in your beans and multiply by 1.6 to give you a guide for the weight of the shot. (Weight not volume is a best for me)

Others do things differently but this worked well for me.

Good luck.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A good routine from an experienced silvia owner matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Matt
> 
> My temp surf routine on the Silvia to get a repeatable temperature.....
> 
> ...


Yep spot on , same method I used when I had one .


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks very much! Will give that a go tomorrow!


----------

